# HTC One X - e-mail funktioniert nicht mehr...



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe neulich mein HTC One X neu gestartet und wollte danach meine e-mails abrufen und da erschien eine Meldung. Ich glaube, diese war: "Antwort des Ausgangsservers: null". Habe gedacht, das es nur ein kurzzeitiges Problem ist. Am nächsten Tag war das Problem immernoch da und ein erneuter Handyneustart hat auch nicht geholfen. Ich hatte zuvor auch nichts an den Einstellungen geändert. Habe mich später aus dem Konto ausgeloggt und versucht es erneut einzurichten und das ging leider auch nicht... egal mit welcher e-mail ich es versucht habe. Ich zeige mal meine Vorgehensweise:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

MfG
Rapo


----------



## Robstar85 (1. Mai 2014)

geh mal bei deinem zweiten Screenshot nicht auf weiter sondern manuelles einrichten und wähle dann IMAP aus.

hier noch eine Anleitung. is zwar für ein S3 aber unter Android sollte das bei jedem Smartphone ähnlich sein.

Handy-Hilfe - Interaktive Anleitungen fr mobile Gerte | Telekom


----------



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
also damit hat sich das Problem auf Screen 6 gelöst, jedoch besteht das Problem mit dem Ausgangsserver weiterhin :/
aber danke schonmal für die hälfte


----------



## Robstar85 (1. Mai 2014)

2. Ausgangsserver für IMAP einrichten

Wählen Sie anschließend "Ausgangsserver" aus.
Stellen Sie sicher, dass im Feld SMTP-Server der Wert "smtpmail.t-online.de" steht.
Wählen Sie bei Sicherheitstyp "SSL" aus und tragen Sie bei Port "465" ein.
Bestätigen Sie Ihre Eingabe mit <OK>.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2014)

Danke, das Einrichten hat jetzt funktioniert, jedoch ist jetzt wieder die "Ausgangsstellung", mit der das Problem angefangen hat...
Es kommt die Meldung, wenn ich emails abrufen möchte: "Netzfehler". Gibts dazu vielleicht auch noch eine Lösung?


----------



## Robstar85 (1. Mai 2014)

versuch nochmal beim Posteingangsserver den Sicherheitstyp auch auf SSL zu stellen


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Mai 2014)

Du musst die Verschlüsselung aktivieren, ab dem 1.5. werden keine unverschlüsselten Zugriffe mehr möglich sein. Eigentlich solltest du von der Telekom mit Mails bombadiert worden sein... So war es zumindest bei mir. Des weiteren gibt es auf der Telekom-Seite ein FAQ zum einrichten der Email auf einem Android-Smartphone: Wie stelle ich das E-Mail-Konto auf meinem Android-Smartphone auf SSL-Verschlüsselung um?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2014)

Danke, hab die email nie auf ssl verschlüsselung umgestellt, habs immer als werbung angesehen 
Jetzt geht aber alles 

MfG
Rapo


----------

